# Ré-équipement PowerMac G3/G4 [1] !...



## myckmack (13 Décembre 2003)

Carte vidéo, DD, graveur, mémoires...
Mettre à niveau son PowerMac G3 ou G4...
Nous allons utiliser ce fil pour concentrer les questions à ce sujet.

Nous vous rappellons toutefois que ces éléments ne sont pas, à proprement parler, des périphériques et vous conseillons de visiter aussi le forum Mac de bureau...
 

_______________________________________________________​

Ou qui a remplacé le HD interne ?

Merci d'avance de toutes les réponses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## kidcreole (16 Décembre 2003)

J'ai un G3/300 BW sur lequel j'ai installé un deuxieme HD ide.
Bien qu'Apple ait toujours dit que ce modele ne pouvait avoir qu'un seul HD, cela marche nickel.


----------



## myckmack (16 Décembre 2003)

kidcreole a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un G3/300 BW sur lequel j'ai installé un deuxieme HD ide.
> Bien qu'Apple ait toujours dit que ce modele ne pouvait avoir qu'un seul HD, cela marche nickel.


Tu l'as placé à quel endroit : sous le lecteur de CD ou de DVD, ou à coté du HD interne ? Et sur quel nappe l'as-tu branché ?


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (16 Décembre 2003)

J'ai justement installé ce week-end un DD supplémentaire (80 GB) dans le G3/400 B&amp;W d'une amie. Je l'ai placé au dessus du disque dur interne d'origine, c'est à dire dans le fond en bas, en dessous du bloc d'alimentation. La "cage" de ce disque comporte un étage (si on peut l'appeler ainsi) où il y a des trous pour laisser passer les vis permettant de fixer un autre disque. La nappe IDE reliée au DD d'origine possède justement un relais pour brancher un disque supplémentaire (il en est de même pour le câble d'alim). Bien sûr, ne pas oublier de mettre le nouveau DD en slave (le contrôleur IDE des G3 ne connaît pas le mode Câble par Sélection, il me semble).


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2003)

j'ai un G3 blanc/bleu (rev 2) 400@450 avec 2 disques de 20 Go sur le bus ATA 33, ça tourne bien, par contre a éviter sur un Rev 1


----------



## myckmack (16 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] J'ai justement installé ce week-end un DD supplémentaire (80 GB) dans le G3/400 B&amp;W d'une amie. Je l'ai placé au dessus du disque dur interne d'origine, c'est à dire dans le fond en bas, en dessous du bloc d'alimentation. La "cage" de ce disque comporte un étage (si on peut l'appeler ainsi) où il y a des trous pour laisser passer les vis permettant de fixer un autre disque. La nappe IDE reliée au DD d'origine possède justement un relais pour brancher un disque supplémentaire (il en est de même pour le câble d'alim). Bien sûr, ne pas oublier de mettre le nouveau DD en slave (le contrôleur IDE des G3 ne connaît pas le mode Câble par Sélection, il me semble).


Merci pour l'info. Je vais voir si je peux faire la même chose mais j'ai un petit doute : je crois me rappeler (de mémoire) qu'il n'y a pas de relais sur la nappe IDE du mien.


----------



## myckmack (16 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un G3 blanc/bleu (rev 2) 400@450 avec 2 disques de 20 Go sur le bus ATA 33, ça tourne bien, par contre a éviter sur un Rev 1


Justement, il me semble que c'est un rev 1 ;(.


----------



## FredStrasbourg (16 Décembre 2003)

J'avais un G3 Bleu/Blanc de première génération, qui n'était soit-disant pas prévu pour un deuxième disque IDE (pas de berceau prévu ni de retour alim...) et bien je l'ai inséré dans la baie (vide) prévue pour le ZIP interne, et j'ai utilisé le retour de la nappe IDE du lecteur DVD d'origine, + l'alim.
Aucun problème de config, tout fonctionnait à merveille !


----------



## kidcreole (16 Décembre 2003)

je l'avais mis à côté du hd et j'avais mis une nouvelle nappe pour le mettre en slave.


----------



## myckmack (17 Décembre 2003)

fredlimacher a dit:
			
		

> J'avais un G3 Bleu/Blanc de première génération, qui n'était soit-disant pas prévu pour un deuxième disque IDE (pas de berceau prévu ni de retour alim...) et bien je l'ai inséré dans la baie (vide) prévue pour le ZIP interne, et j'ai utilisé le retour de la nappe IDE du lecteur DVD d'origine, + l'alim.
> Aucun problème de config, tout fonctionnait à merveille !


Tu n'as pas eu à modifier quelque chose sur le lecteur de DVD ? Du genre : le mettre en position Slave ? Si oui, comment on fait ?


----------



## myckmack (17 Décembre 2003)

kidcreole a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> et j'avais mis une nouvelle nappe pour le mettre en slave.


Peux-tu donner plus de détail STP, je ne comprends pas trop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (17 Décembre 2003)

kidcreole a dit:
			
		

> je l'avais mis à côté du hd et j'avais mis une nouvelle nappe pour le mettre en slave.



On configure un disque dur en slave en changeant la position des cavaliers, pas en utilisant une nappe spéciale. Ou bien j'y connais rien !


----------



## kidcreole (18 Décembre 2003)

Pardonnez moi, je voulais dire que la nappe fournie par apple n'avait qu'une "sortie".
J'ai mis une nappe avec 2 sorties, j'ai mis les cavaliers comme il se devait et hop! cela marche.

D'autre part, j'ai mis 2 disques WD dans mon vieux G4/500, sans modifier les cavaliers.
Et cela marche aussi, cette fois-ci par "cable select".


----------



## kidcreole (19 Décembre 2003)

le truc le plus simple pour mettre un disque dur en position slave est carrement d'enlever le cavalier.


----------



## golf (19 Décembre 2003)

kidcreole a dit:
			
		

> le truc le plus simple pour mettre un disque dur en position slave est carrement d'enlever le cavalier.


C'est une affirmation fausse et dangereuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je connais des DD où c'est la configuration maître par défaut !...


----------



## snirb (23 Janvier 2004)

Tout nouveau sur le forum, j'espère que vous pouvez m'aider.

Je dispose d'un G4 450 Mhz (avec lecteur Zip), sous Os 9.1. J'essaye deséspérement d'installer un DD supplémentaire IDE Hitachi 80 Go, neuf. Je l'ai formaté avec outil disk mais à présent, en branchant les deux DD (l'ancien d'origine 30 Go et le nouveau), l'ordi n'arrive pas à les faire monter ensemble alors qu'il y arrive lorsqu'ils sont branchés séparément.
Je craque!!! Qu'est-ce que je dois faire???


----------



## kokua (23 Janvier 2004)

vérifies si tu n' a pas un conflit due au cavaliers, l' un devrait être maître et l' autre exclave.


----------



## golf (23 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue...

Avant toute chose, un peu de lecture avec ces consignes...

L'installation d'un 2ème DD a déjà fait l'objet de demandes...

Mais le meilleur est  cet article de nos confrères et amis de Macbidouille...


----------



## snirb (23 Janvier 2004)

Oups, j'ai fait une boulette. A ma décharge, j'ai tenté la recherche avant le post... Pas trouvé.

Sinon, j'ai lu aussi qu'en IDE, on devait se brancher en sélection par câble et comme ca plus de pbs de maitre-esclave...


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2004)

snirb a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, j'ai lu aussi qu'en IDE, on devait se brancher en sélection par câble et comme ca plus de pbs de maitre-esclave...



et la marmotte, elle met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bah non, _master and servant, it's a life like life_


----------



## golf (23 Janvier 2004)

snirb a dit:
			
		

> ...Sinon, j'ai lu aussi qu'en IDE, on devait se brancher en sélection par câble et comme ca plus de pbs de maitre-esclave...


Non, pas avec ta génération de G4...


----------



## snirb (23 Janvier 2004)

Allelouia!!!
Aie, aie, non pas sur la tête!!

Un essai et ca marche. C'est sur que ca fait pas très sérieux comme panne du coup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En tout cas, merci les gars. Et bravo pour la rapidité.


----------



## FANREM (29 Janvier 2004)

Ce matin dans micro hebdo un comparatif de 8 DD de 120 à 160 Go
Gagnant le Hitachi 7K250 deskstar (anciennement IBM)
Meilleur rapport qualite / prix Seagate Barracuda
Ca conforte mon choix de depart :  j'en ai achete 2 de 200 Go il y a une dizaine de jours. Pour info, 169 ¤ sur le site de Surcouf le 200 Go, soit le prix qu'ils donnent pour le 160.


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2004)

surtout les Seagate ont un taux de retour plus faible et ce depuis longtemps.


----------



## FANREM (30 Janvier 2004)

Sur mon serveur j'ai une carte Acard Ultra Ata 133 Raid avec
2 Segate 80 Go et 2 Seagate 60 Go (ce qu fait une fois partitionne 150 et 110 Go)
Ils fonctionnent depuis longtemps en usage intensif, essentiellement sous 4D Serveur et ca tourne comme une horloge (suisse)
J'ai remplace ce week end pour des raisons de capacite les 60 Go par 2 Hitachi 200 Go (une fois formates 3273 Go). On verra bien, mais j'ai a la maison un IBM deskstar 25 Go et il fontionne parfaitement
En realite, je n'ai connu de problemes en 20 ans qu'avec des DD maxtor


----------



## takamaka (11 Février 2004)

2 questions !
A: je dois héberger le site de mon assoc. est-il préférable de voir directement un  hébergeur type ovh ou puis-je considérer la récup d'une bécane tournant de préférence sous X comme une solution acceptable car nous n'avons pas les moyens de nous offrir un xserve. et le cas échéant, quelle serait la meilleure config ?

B: comment fais-tu pour voir autant de concerts dans l'année ???


----------



## FANREM (12 Février 2004)

A la quest 1, je n'ai pas de reponse precise parce je ne suis pas specialiste de l'hebergement de sites. j'ai installe un reseau interne qui fait tourner une appli 4D de gestion, ainsi que distribuer, stocker et sauvegarder des fichiers XPress, Excel... Mon serveur est un G4/733 sous OS X serveur 10.2.8
A la quest 2, ca fait 20 ans que je vois environ 20 concerts par an, quand on aime on ne compte pas. Alors je reserve pas mal de temps a l'avance, en general sur le site de la Fnac.


----------



## FredStrasbourg (12 Février 2004)

Salut à tous.
Voilà le truc : j'avais un DD externe Firewire Formac 80 GO dont le contrôleur du boîtier a laché. J'ai donc sorti le DD Maxtor qu'il contenait et qui fonctionne très bien, lui, pour l'insérer dans mon 867, au dessus du disque d'origine, et en branchant simplement les nappes correspondantes, sans modifier aucun cavalier d'aucun des disques.
Je démarre, ça marche. Le disque est reconnu, formatable, fonctionnel, bref, tout va pour le mieux.
Mais n'étant pas technicien pour un sou, je voudrais être sur que le fait que ce deuxième disque est monté sur le bureau est gage de fonctionnement. En effet, lorsque je demande le profil du système, celui-çi m'indique que les deux disques sont sur le même bus ATA-4. Cela est-il normal ? Ne risque-t-il pas de provoquer des conflits ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## FredStrasbourg (12 Février 2004)

Petit question subsidiaire. A quelle vitesse tourne le disque dur d'origine de mon G3 B&amp;W 350 ? N'aurais-je pas intérêt à le remplacer par le Maxtor qui tourne à 7200 t/min ?


----------



## jp16 (14 Février 2004)

il doit tourner a 5400tr/mn 

et avec un maxtor 7200tr/mn et 8 mo de cache ca va te faire une bonne difference


----------



## FredStrasbourg (16 Février 2004)

Merci de ta réponse.
Une dernière chose : ne suis-je pas obligé d'installer une carte Ultra DMA ou un truc du genre (je n'y connais vraiment rien)? Les performances du disque seront-elles à la hauteur avec l'interface d'origine ?


----------



## chagregel (17 Février 2004)

fredlimacher a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ta réponse.
> Une dernière chose : ne suis-je pas obligé d'installer une carte Ultra DMA ou un truc du genre (je n'y connais vraiment rien)? Les performances du disque seront-elles à la hauteur avec l'interface d'origine ?



Non tu n'es pas oubligé mais tu peux.

C'est clair que tu devrais inverser tes DD, le Maxtor sera plus rapide. Pour les cavaliers, tu as toujours un schéma sur ton DD qui t'explique comment les mettres pour Maitre / esclave.





La partie au milieu (entre la nappe et l'alim.) est le truc pour mettre les cavaliers:
-Maitre, celui qui boute
-Esclave : celui qui sert de sauvegarde...






Aller ! A tes tournevis


----------



## FredStrasbourg (17 Février 2004)

Merci beaucoup.
En fait, je n'ai pas pu attendre ta réponse, et je me suis lancé dès ce matin dans un démontage/nettoyage en règle de mon bon vieux G3 b&amp;w (5 ans déjà...) qui en avait vraiment besoin.
J'en ai donc profité pour virer le disque d'origine et je l'ai remplacé par le Maxtor. Opération hyper-simple, et super rapide.
Tout fonctionne au poil !
J'ai un nouveau G3 !
Merci encore.


----------



## jibe (31 Mars 2004)

question 1 : quel est l'impact réel d'un DD avec 8Mo de cache plutôt que 2Mo à vitesse, taille, marque égale sur les performances de mon PM G4-400 PCI, 
{équipé d'une randéon 7000 (en+ de l'ati de base avec donc 1 écran chacune), sous panther, avec 896 M0 de ram }

Question 2 : J'ai 2 disques à 7200 trs, un 80go avec 8Mo de cache, en lieu et place du dd d'origine du mac, au dessus, un 30 Go 7200 trs, 2Mo d cache, le tout en calbe select, j'ai mis le 10Go d'origine à 5400 trs sous le lecteur cd à la place du zip que je n'ai pas, en CS aussi, tout monte, tout bien, mais est-ce péché que de procéder ainsi, est-ce que cela nuit aux perfs générales

ce c.. de dd d'origine refuse de monter dans un boitier externe FW quelle que soit le réglage des cavaliers... je l'aurais bien recyclé la dedans moi.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci de m'éclairer


----------



## Vercoquin (31 Mars 2004)

Tu auras un début de réponse sur Macbidouille


----------



## jibe (31 Mars 2004)

yes, des renseignements utiles sur ce lien, donc la nappe du lecteur cd et du dd 10 Go (en lieu et place du zip) sont sur une nappe différente et ne doivent pas se "gener" avec les deux autres disque alors ?

et pour les 8Mo vs 2Mo de cache, qu'en penser ? sinon que la lecture sur VLC de gros fichiers en .avi est fluide désormais depuis le disque 8Mo contre saccadée avec le 2Mo, mais avant les disques étaient pleins à craquer, et le plus lent d'origine (le 10 Go à 5400 trs) en master en bout de nappe...

bref, je n'ai qu'un feeling subjectif pour me guider est-ce que quelqu'un de savant pourra me désembrouiller l'esprit....?


----------



## Vercoquin (1 Avril 2004)

Désolé, mais moi je ne m'y connais pas assez pour te conseiller et te renseigner davantage. Tout ce que j'ai retenu du sujet Macbidouille, c'est qu'il vaut mieux mettre son disque dur le plus lent en esclave, ce que tu n'as pas fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le cache, mon DD 4200t/mn, avec certainement 2Mo de cache maximum, lie les Divx sans saccade...


----------



## macboy (3 Avril 2004)

voilà j'ai fait une petie recherche mais je n'ai pas trouvé de résultats intéressant
donc je vous propose le sondage suivant  













---------------------------------


----------



## golf (3 Avril 2004)

Hitachi et Ibm, c'est la même chose maintenant....
C'est Hitachi qui a repris et intégré le département DD d'Ibm...


----------



## macboy (3 Avril 2004)

ok
dans ce cas là, votez pour Hitachi (et pas pour IBM) pour les 2 cas
merci


----------



## macboy (4 Avril 2004)

ça ne se bouscule pas au balcon
pas grave je suis tt seul mais ce n'est pas grave
comme qui dirait
"vaut mieux être seul que mal accompagné"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















allez bonne soirée à tous


----------



## macboy (5 Avril 2004)

attention ça se bouscule au balcon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









faut pas se presser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









bon je cpte ça fait 3 votes
Maxtor wins Hitachi (2 contre 1)
quelle victoire éclatante
et sans partage de Maxtor!!


----------



## Helloyou (6 Avril 2004)

jibe a dit:
			
		

> ce c.. de dd d'origine refuse de monter dans un boitier externe FW quelle que soit le réglage des cavaliers... je l'aurais bien recyclé la dedans moi...



Ton boitier externe ne serait-il pas prévu pour intégrer un lecteur DVD ou un graveur par hasard ? Car si c'est le cas c'est normal que ça ne fonctionne pas avec un disque dur qui est un pur IDE alors que les graveurs, etc. sont en ATAPI.


----------



## Vercoquin (6 Avril 2004)

J'avais repéré un paragraphe intéressant dans un comparatif de 8 DD ATA 80 Go :

_On notera tout de même que deux disques ont des taux de SAV nettement supérieurs à la normale (2-4%) : le Maxtor 7200 tpm 200 Go, avec 8.8% de retour sur les disques vendus en 2003, et lIBM 180GXP 60 Go, avec 7.03%. Seagate est toujours la marque la plus fiable avec 1.3%, contre 2.2% pour Maxtor, 2.4% pour Western Digital et 3.3% pour Hitachi/IBM.
_


----------



## macboy (6 Avril 2004)

merci pour les infos
je vais regarder ça de plus près!!
(et oui comme vous devez le comprendre, j'envisage l'achat d'un HD)
j'ai un maxtor (80 Giga en interne, il remplace le 10 giga d'origine, qui est mort qqles tps après, changement juste à tps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
vu que j'ai un boîtier formac qui peut accepter un HD, je vx pouvoir choisir un bon disque


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2004)

ça dépend de ce que tu fait, si tu veux un disque rapide prend un hitachi, du silence ? prend un samsung, de la fiabilité ? un seagate, une daube ? un maxtor


----------



## macboy (6 Avril 2004)

et si je veux un silencieux + fiable??
comment je fais?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









car en plus j'ai un ventilo ds le boitier ?
est ce que je px le couper? 











 ( c que ça fait du bruit à côté de mon mac ultra silencieux)


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend de ce que tu fait, si tu veux un disque rapide prend un hitachi, du silence ? prend un samsung, de la fiabilité ? un seagate, une daube ? un maxtor



Je confirme, Maxtor c'est de la bouse. D'ailleurs, j'avais un DD externe Firewire 40 GB de cette marque, il a vécu 5 mois pis paf, plus rien. Complètement foutu.


----------



## macboy (9 Avril 2004)

ok merci de l'info
je crois que je ne vais vraiment pas prendre de Maxtor
je ne vais cumuler les chances de casse
allez je crois qu'un seagate fera l'affaire

simple question commme ça
7200tr/min ou 5200 ça change qqle chose pr un HD externe  sur Firewire?


----------



## golf (9 Avril 2004)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> ...7200tr/min ou 5200 ça change qqle chose pr un HD externe  sur Firewire?


Ah oui, les 7200 sont presque tous avec 8 mo de cache mémoire ce qui fait qu'ils sont presque 2 fois plus rapides dans les transferts de gros fichiers...


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (9 Avril 2004)

De plus, un 5200 tours c'est un peu "just" si tu comptes faire de la vidéo. Et un interne vaut toujours mieux qu'un externe : moins cher, et plus rapide.


----------



## macesteban (26 Juillet 2004)

je cherche un dd de 120GO/7200trs pour l'installer en maître dans mon PM G4-466...(Ultra ATA66!)
j'ai des vues sur le seagate barracuda 7200.7 mais je me perds dans le choix! Quelle version ?
J'ai déja consulté le forum et ai vu que des questions similaires ont déjà été posées, veuillez m'en excuser!


----------



## albin (26 Juillet 2004)

Il faut que ton disque dur sois un ATA 100 ou 133 il ne fond plus en dessous
Moi j'ai un seagate de de 120 Mo avec 2 mo de cache depuis plusieur année et je n'ai pas de probléme avec.
tu prend un model pas trop haut en vitesse vue de tu n'as qu'un ATA 66.
voial ton model sur gros bill http://www.grosbill.com/detail-8154-promo-pieces-tdisquedur.html
il me semble très bien.
a+


----------



## macesteban (26 Juillet 2004)

bravo pour la rapidité de ton aide et merci!
Je m'en vais l'acheter sur Grosbill.
pte question: Gagnerais je à prendre la version 8Mo de cache?
Amitiés à toute la communauté MAC, La Pomme grossit!


----------



## golf (26 Juillet 2004)

Là, dans ce sujet fusionné, il y a des réponses 

A éviter en ce moment, les DD Maxtor qui, semblent ils, ont des pbs de fiabilité...


----------



## Elodie89 (21 Août 2004)

Bonjour ; une petite question pour un powermac G4 450 mhz

Est il possible de monter dessus un disque dur 160 Go.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## golf (21 Août 2004)

Question maintes fois posée 
La réponse est oui...
Il y a même un fil qui en parle (avec des photos) ; un p'tite recherche 


nb : je fais une recherche de mon côté mais n'arrive pas à mettre la main dessus ! :rateau:


----------



## Elodie89 (21 Août 2004)

Merci 

Désolee pour la recherche mais va falloir que je prenne des cours, j'y arrive jamais trop lol


----------



## golf (21 Août 2004)

Rassures toi, on va pas te laisser seule mais un p'tit peu de patience que je retrouve le sujet ou que je mette la main sur un de nos bricoleurs 

En résumé, c'est simple mais il y a une ou deux petite contrainte à résoudre


----------



## golf (21 Août 2004)

Là, j'en ai trouvé un premier


----------



## Elodie89 (21 Août 2004)

Merci pour l'aide et de m'amener les liens !!!

J'aime beaucoup ce forum pour ca. En fait nous avons pris un 120 pour une histoire de bus.


----------



## macatos (31 Août 2004)

Salut à tous,
 Je voudrais ajouter un disque dur dans mon QS et j'avoue être un peu pommé et ce malgré une recherche sur différents forums. En fait mon doute porte sur le ATA 150, car mon choix se porterais sur un Hitachi 7K250 (80 GO). Est-ce qu'il y a un risque à monter ce DD?
  merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## golf (31 Août 2004)

Qu'est ce qui t'as amené à ce choix ?


----------



## macatos (31 Août 2004)

J'ai remarqué que ce DD avait une bonne côte sur les forums et bonne presse auprès des macUsers. Je suis ouvert à toutes suggestions, que se soit du Seagate ou Western. Mon seul souci est cette interface ATA 150. Le ATA 133 ne pose pas de problème apparemment. Si quelqu'un a une info..........et merci pour l'info.
@+


----------



## macatos (31 Août 2004)

J'ai trouvé sur le site du constructeur un PDF sur la compatibilité du produit avec la pomme. Le DD est compatible avec les PowerMac, seul bémol est la capacité des PWM à supporter les DD de grosse capacité. Je me tournerais donc vers un 80 GO.


----------



## macatos (1 Septembre 2004)

Décidément je n'ai pas fini de tourner mais j'ai enfin trouvé ce que je cherchais et en l'occurence la signification de ce fameux ATA 150. En fait c'est du SATA 150 (Serial ATA 1.5 Gbps) et il faut rajouter une carte PCI dédiée dans le Quick Silver. Si mon anglais est bon, certains users aurraient utilisé des DD SATA avec des cartes PCI "normales".
  Merci de confirmer, mais je pense me rabattre sur du ATA 100 car je ne suis pas "joueur" avec les entrailles du QS


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2004)

Salut 
je voudrais remplacer mon graveur  cd (iomega 4X interne) par un graveur dvd interne  (pour un mac g4 à 400mhz)

je fais utiliser des dvd+r (verbatim 18 euros les 25)

je voudrais savoir si les graveurs  sur 2 couches etaient de bonnes qualites
mais que dois je regarder la vitesse de gravure, la marque le prix,
(je pense mettre un max de 120 euros, peut etre plus si il le faut)

merci pour les renseignements


----------



## draco (23 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je viens de recevoir ma Radeon 9200 PCI en vue de l'utiliser comme 2ème carte dans mon G4 / 400 Mhz (équipé en standard d'une Rage 128 sur le port AGP), pour faire du bi-écran.

Le problème c'est que si elle semble reconnue au niveau des infos système (PCI 1002,5961 contrôleur compatible VGA), je n'arrive pas à la mettre en exploitation.

J'ai téléchargé ATI Display 4.4 et la nouvelle ROM, sans succès, la carte semble ne pas être reconnue. Je suis en Mac OS 10.3.5.

J'ai alors téléchargé ATI accelerator, qui ne voit que la Rage 128 sur le port AGP, ce qui me conforte dans l'idée qu'elle n'est pas gérée, alors que c'est annoncé sur le site d'ATI.

Y a-t-il une procédure complémentaire pour faire fonctionner une seconde carte vidéo ?


----------



## golf (23 Septembre 2004)

Si Info système la voit, il faut aller dans les Prefs Système / Moniteurs...
Là, sont les réglages


----------



## draco (23 Septembre 2004)

Justement, dans infos système / moniteurs... rien d'autre que ce qu'il y a d'habitude. J'ai pourtant branché le moniteur sur le port DVI via l'adaptateur VGA / DVi comme indiqué sur le manuel.


----------



## tcoucha (17 Octobre 2004)

Salut !! je voudrais savoir si Une radeon 9800 PRo dans un G4 350 mhz a la place de ma vieille ATI rage 128 pro pourrai prendre place ? SINON , Que me conseillez vous pour pouvoir utiliser 2 ecran VGA en  mode: "extension"
Et une Radeon 9600 XT ?


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

aucun intérêt ! trouve toi en occasion une g-force 2 MX ou une radeon  première génération, c'est des cartes qui tireront réellement partie de ton G4, car il faut au moins un G4 bi 1,25 Ghz pour que la radeon 9800 soit utile


----------



## zebigbug (10 Novembre 2004)

Je souhaire remplacer le lecteur cd de mon blanc bleu par un graveur de cd Yamaha cdrw f1

Je souhaite savoir si cela ne pose pas de probleme et si je décide de reinstaller un systeme 8 ou 9 , le graveur me permettra de booter ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## golf (10 Novembre 2004)

C'est jouable si et seulement si ce graveur est reconnu par Os 9 ou si il existe un pilote pour Os 9


----------



## Pergolese (20 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous ,
Milles excuses j'ai la flemme de passer par x recherches...d'un sujet sûrement multi-traité...

j'ai un G4 350 (DD de 10 Go) ...d'origine ...point.

2 solutions: je le gonfle ou je le donne à ma mère...
j' aimerai quand-même le gonfler un poil de toutes manières,
pour pouvoir l'utiliser, même si je craque pour les nouvelles bécanes.

Utilisateur de toshop (job)....que puis-je faire pour rajeunir voir body-builder mon 
papy-g4 à couts raisonnables et à changements sans douleurs n'étant pas très bricolo.

Merci à tous pour vos avis
J-C


----------



## golf (21 Janvier 2005)

En fait il n'y a pas 36 solutions !...

Faible budget : rajouter de la mémoire et changer le DD interne...
- RAM jusqu'à 512 Mo ou 1 Go (cf ici)
- DD 7200 trs (cf ici)

Budget plus évolué  : mettre une carte accélératrice (cf ici)


----------



## Pergolese (21 Janvier 2005)

Merci Golf,
je suis au max en ram....1 GO, je l'avais fait.

Par contre, c'est simple de changer le DD voir mettre une carte accélératrice?


----------



## Pergolese (21 Janvier 2005)

Je suis passé chez Macway et ai fait l'acquisition d'un
 DD 80 Go Excelstore...

Y a t'il un endroit ou est montré la manip pour changer le DD d'un G4?


----------



## daffyb (21 Janvier 2005)

Tu regardes comment est branché l'actuel. Tu le vire, tu mets l'autre à la place et voilà
Comme tu sembles pas très aguéri dans le changement de disque, je ne t'explique pas comment avoir les 2 disques dans ta machine. Maintenant, si tu y tiens... yaura moyen !


----------



## arnaudz6po (28 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous, voilà, je suis sur G4 bi-pro avec OS9.2, je cherche une carte vidéo PCI pas cher pour avoir un deuxième écran, une carte 8 Mo devrait suffir, mais je ne sais pas où en trouver : sur ebay, elles font minimum 64 Mo et se vende cher. J'habite à côté de Paris, si quelqu'un connaît une boutique où je puisse trouver, ou mieux, si quelqu'un en vend une, n'hésitez pas à me répondre. Merci...


----------



## golf (29 Janvier 2005)

Surcouf 
Macway


----------



## Nicky-Rack (31 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,
mon tonton m'a refiler un un joli studio display 17' sur 3 pattes et je me demandais si je pouvais le mettre en plus de mon LAcie avec ma carte graphique de base:

GeForce2 MX:

  Type:	display
  Bus:	AGP
  Type de moniteur:	CRT
  Logement:	SLOT-1
  VRAM (totale):	32 Mo
  Fabricant:	nVIDIA (0x10de)
  ID du périphérique:	0x0110
  Révision ID:	0x00a1
  Révision ROM:	1049

Modèle d?ordinateur:	Power Mac G4
  Type de processeur:	PowerPC G4  (2.0)
  Nombre de processeurs:	1
  Vitesse du processeur:	733 MHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur):	256 Ko
  Mémoire:	896 Mo
  Vitesse du bus:	133 MHz

?et si oui comment on fait, sinon? heu qu'est ce que je devrais encore acheter?
 

Merci   

Nicky


----------



## Niconemo (31 Janvier 2005)

> sinon? heu qu'est ce que je devrais encore acheter?


Une seconde carte graphique pour le 2d écran


----------



## Nicky-Rack (31 Janvier 2005)

bon
zut
pffff
encore
nul
enfin
bref
merci


----------



## golf (31 Janvier 2005)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Une seconde carte graphique pour le 2d écran


T'es sûr !...





			
				Doc nVidia a dit:
			
		

> Architecture TwinView?
> Double l?espace de travail de votre bureau à l?aide de deux écrans, pour obtenir une économie de place. Vous pouvez prolonger une application sur deux écrans ou lancer des applications séparées sur chaque écran.


 
En résumé, si t'es à court de finance, tu peux mettre un 2ème écran ; mais t'auras pas d'expoit en terme de performances.


----------



## golf (31 Janvier 2005)

Maintenant, exploiter un Apple SD17" & un LaCie, mieux vaut une 2ème carte et, en non excessif, il y a cette Ati Radeon 9200 128mo Pci Mac Osx !...

Ou remplacer la carte d'origine ! Quel est ton LaCie ?


----------



## mfay (31 Janvier 2005)

Les GeForce IImx ne marchent qu'avec un écran sur Mac. Même les doubles sorties vga PC qui ont été flashée pour Mac. (Pb de firmware).

Tu peux aussi essayer de trouver une vieille ATI 7000 PCI.


----------



## gregG4 (4 Mars 2005)

salut a tous les MACiens  MacGéennes et MacGéens 

quelle carte graphique pas trop chere en 128 mo de memoires pour G4 466 Mhz vous me conseillez


----------



## MarcMame (4 Mars 2005)

Très franchement ?
Aucune.
Pour ce mac, il est inutile de vouloir investir dans une carte vidéo dernier cri qui sera très loin d'être utilisée à sa pleine puissance. Ton processeur est malheureusement pas assez rapide pour suivre une telle carte.

Limite toi à une Radeon 9000Pro et 64Mo de VRam. C'est le maximum que puisse supporter pleinement ton Mac.


----------



## gregG4 (4 Mars 2005)

d accord
tu as une idée du prix de la carte


----------



## MarcMame (5 Mars 2005)

Vas faire un tour chez Macway  ou utilise tes petits doigts et google.


----------



## Shade (31 Mars 2005)

Hello, 
J'ai un PowerMac G4 1GHz, bus 133, je voudrai savoir si c'est possible de mettre un DD de 300Go (http://www.rue-hardware.com/prix/fiche-technique/18415/), et si oui, peut-on le mettre l'OS dessus, mais 4 port sont tous utilisés avec 2 DD de 160Go, 1 DD de 120 GO et le DD systeme 60Go ke je voudrai remplacer. 
Merci...


----------



## golf (31 Mars 2005)

Non, c'est un DD S-ATA et le PM G4 ne sait pas les gérer nativement !...
Tu prends le même en ATA


----------



## joel (22 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

Je compte aquerir un DD interne de 160 Go ou plus, pour y installer Tiger.
A la place de mon 40 Go actuel.

Que me conseillez-vous comme disque interne ?
Quel est la differance entre un disque ATA 100 ou ATA 133 ?

quelle marque Maxtor, digital ....

Merci


----------



## golf (22 Avril 2005)

joel a dit:
			
		

> Quel est la differance entre un disque ATA 100 ou ATA 133 ?


C'est la vitesse du bus ATA. Un 133 est donc plus rapide qu'un 100


----------



## azrael24 (23 Avril 2005)

salut vu que l'on parle beaucoup de DD sur ce forum j'aimerai votre avis sur un DD 20Go Fujitsu 2,5" c'est pour faire un DD externe.


----------



## joel (28 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'aquérir un disque interne : Western Digital IDE WD2000 UMDA de 200 GO.
Quand je le connecte dans le G4 il est vue avec seulement 128 GO.

Sur le site Western Digital, les disque > à 137 Go doivent être connecter sur un controleur disque Ultra ATA ?

Sur le site Apple apparament le controleur disque est du G4 quicksilver est un Ulta ATA ?

Quand est-il ?

Sur le mac l'utilitaire disque ne permet pas de le reformater.

Une idée Merci


----------



## jrb (30 Avril 2005)

j'ai un g4 450avec la carte aty rage128.
j'ai essayé de mettre 2 cartes pci différentes pour mettre un 2eme écran / rien à faire.
ces cartes venaient d'un 4400 et d'un 7600 ou elles fonctionnaient trés bien pour gérer le 2eme écran.

Quelle carte, pas chère, conviendrait pour réussir à le faire fonctionner ce 2eme écran ?


----------



## jrb (31 Mai 2005)

Il n'y a personne pour m'aider ?


----------



## golf (31 Mai 2005)

Mais la carte d'origine gère un 2è écran [mais c'est très court en puissance] !

Sinon :
- une carte et 2 écrans : Ati Radeon 9000 Pro 128mo Agp Adc/dvi Mac 
- Deuxième carte : Ati Radeon 9200 128mo Pci Mac Osx


----------



## sonnette (11 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde,
je suis tout nouveau dans le monde Mac et également dans votre forum qui est simplement génial. J'y apprends plein de choses (pour un débutant comme moi) c'est vraiment super instructif.

J'ai effectué quelques recherches avant de poser ma question, j'y ai trouvé quelques réponses (malheureusement pas assez précises) et comme je ne suis pas sûr, du fait de mon manque d'expérience avec Mac, je vais la formuler de cette façon.

J'ai un problème avec une carte graphique AGP ATI Rage 128 Pro avec une sortie VGA et ADC. Je souhaite brancher 2 écrans avec prise VGA (1 moniteur CRT 21" La Cie et un moniteur 19" TFT Philipps), j'ai donc acquis un adaptateur ADC to VGA. Les branchements n'ont posé aucun problème, mais par contre il est impossible de pouvoir utiliser le mode bureau étendu. En effet, j'ai exactement les mêmes fenêtres sur les deux écrans et comme j'ai trouvé une réponse à ce sujet, il paraît que la AGP ATI Rage 128 Pro ne peut pas gérer 2 écrans. Mais comme j'ai aussi compris, il y a d'autres choses à tenir compte dans les Mac, soit la machine qui est compatible avec la carte graphique, soit la version du Mac OS.

Je pense installer une carte AGP ATI Radeon 9000 Pro de 128 Mo qui gère 2 écrans en mode bureau étendu (c'est bien juste???).

Pour vous aider, voici la configuration actuelle du Mac:
*Matériel:*

*Informations matériel:*

  Modèle d&#8217;ordinateur:                                  Power Mac G4

  Type de processeur:                                 PowerPC G4  (2.9)

  Nombre de processeurs:                          1

  Vitesse du processeur:                             467 MHz

  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur):       1 Mo

  Mémoire:                                                    1 Go

  Vitesse du bus:                                          133 MHz

  Version ROM de démarrage:                    4.2.8f1

  Numéro de série:                                       ZEBCAS47UT


*Logiciel:*

*Vue d&#8217;ensemble du logiciel système:*

  Version du système:          Mac OS X 10.3.9 (7W98)

  Version Kernel:                   Darwin 7.9.0

  Volume de démarrage:       HD Macintosh

  Nom de l&#8217;ordinateur:           TOTO

  Nom de l&#8217;utilisateur:            TOTO (toto)

*Réseau:*

* Modem interne:*

  Interface:     modem

  Type:           PPP (PPPSerial)


*Ethernet intégré:*


  Interface:                                en0

  Type:                                      Ethernet

  Adresse IP:                            10.0.10.50

  Masque de sous-réseau:       255.255.255.0

  Adresse de diffusion:             10.0.10.255

  Adresse Ethernet:                  00:40:67d2:f4:tr


*Mémoire:*

* DIMM0/J21:*

  Taille:       512 Mo

  Type:        SDRAM

  Vitesse:    PC133-333

*DIMM1/J22:*

  Taille:       256 Mo

  Type:        SDRAM

  Vitesse:    PC133-333

*DIMM2/J23:*

  Taille:       256 Mo

  Type:        SDRAM

  Vitesse:    PC133-333

*DIMM3/J24:*

  Taille:       Vide

  Type:        Vide

  Vitesse:    Vide

*Cartes PCI/AGP:*



*ATY,Rage128Pro:*

  Type:                             display

  Bus:                              AGP

  Type de moniteur:         CRT

  Logement:                     SLOT-1

  VRAM (totale):               16 Mo

  Fabricant:                      ATI (0x1002)

  ID du périphérique:       0x5046

  Révision ID:                  0x0000

  Révision ROM:             113-72701-130

*Affichage:*

  Résolution:                   1280 x 1024 @ 75 Hz

  Profondeur:                  Couleurs 32 bits

  Miroir:                           Désactivé

  Connecté:                    Oui

  Moniteur principal:        Oui

*ATA:*

*Bus ATA-4:*

*IBM-DTLA-305030:*

  Capacité:                     28.63 Go

  Modèle:                        IBM-DTLA-305030

  Révision:                      TW3FA6AA

  Numéro de série:         YGEYGLM0373

  Support amovible:        Non

  Disque amovible:         Non

  Nom BSD:                   disk0

  Protocole:                    ATA

  Numéro de l&#8217;unité:        0

  Type de socket:           Interne

  Gestionnaires OS9:     Oui

*HD Macintosh:*

  Capacité:                       28.5 Go

  Disponible:                     8.71 Go

  Inscriptible:                    Oui

  Système de fichiers:     Journaled HFS+

  Nom BSD:                     disk0s10

  Point de montage:         /

*Bus ATA-3:*

*SONY CD-RW CRX140E:*

  Fabricant:                     SONY

  Modèle:                        SONY CD-RW CRX140E

  Révision:                      1.2a

  Type de disque:           CD-RW

  Gravure du disque:      Géré/Livré par Apple

  Support amovible:        Oui

  Disque amovible:         Non

  Protocole:                    ATAPI

  Numéro de l&#8217;unité:        0

  Type de socket:           Interne


Précision: j'ai utilisé la fonction "Détection automatique des moniteurs", mais rien à faire.

Alors maintenant que vous connaissez la configuration exacte de ma machine (à moins qu'il faut encore d'autres précisions, je vous les transmets très volontiers) 
Est-ce que je peux installer sans problème la carte graphique ATI Radeon 9000 Pro sur cette machine? 

Si oui, quelle est la procédure de désinstallation de l'ancienne carte pour installer la nouvelle? faut-il mettre à jour mon Mac, j'ai lu à quelque part dans le forum qu'il faut éventuellement faire un upgrade du Mac et également faire une mise à jour de l'OS, mais il y a aussi le fait que la carte est bien acceptée par cette machine. 

Bref, beaucoup de doutes et d'insécurité dans la façon de faire, mais je suis vraiment un débutant de chez débutant. Et dire que j'assemble des PC pièce par pièce. C'est fou comme c'est déstabilisant de rentrer dans le monde Mac alors que je travaille avec des PC depuis 1990.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide et je vous souhaite une bonne journée.


----------



## MarcMame (12 Juillet 2005)

sonnette a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que je peux installer sans problème la carte graphique ATI Radeon 9000 Pro sur cette machine?


Oui, sans problème à la condition expresse que cette carte soit bien faite pour un Mac (Mac édition). 




> Si oui, quelle est la procédure de désinstallation de l'ancienne carte pour installer la nouvelle? faut-il mettre à jour mon Mac, j'ai lu à quelque part dans le forum qu'il faut éventuellement faire un upgrade du Mac et également faire une mise à jour de l'OS.


Pas de procédure particulière. Tu enleves la carte, tu inseres la nouvelle et c'est tout.
Tu peux éventuellement faire un reset sur la carte mère avant de rebooter avec la nouvelle carte.
Et tu peux (ce n'est pas une obligation) installer les drivers fournis par ATI.


----------



## moloko (17 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai une carte carte AGP ATI Radeon 9000 Pro de 128 Mo et j'utilise deux écrans sans problèmes.

Pour ton autre carte, a tout hazard, n'aurais pas tu activer la recopie vidéo qui se trouve dans le"tableau de bord" Moniteur (menu Préférence systeme)?


----------



## manolo69003 (7 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

      il est normal que ta carte ne gère pas le double écran, c'est le cas de beaucoup de G4 de la génération du tien (j'ai aussi le pb).

Il faut effectivement changer ta carte video. Si tu veux une autre alternative à l'ATI 9000, il y en a une moins cher et surtout plus sûr pour la compatibilité (AGP fois 2 et fois 4) avec ton ordi c'est l'ATI Radeon 7500. Tu peux la trouver en ce moment sur www.macway.com pour 71 Euros (c'est ce que je viens de faire).

Tu auras tout de même besoin de ton adaptateur ADC/VGA (tu l'as pas acheté pour rien).

Amicalement,
                          Emmanuel


----------



## golf (7 Août 2005)

manolo69003 a dit:
			
		

> il est normal que ta carte ne gère pas le double écran, c'est le cas de beaucoup de G4 de la génération du tien (j'ai aussi le pb).


Ce n'est pas la carte mère qui gère les écrans, mais bien la carte vidéo  :rateau:


----------



## lalou (17 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

Même s'il ne s'agit pas tout à fait des même config', je préfère poursuivre ce sujet que d'en ouvrir un autre.

Alors voilà, il s'agit en ce qui me concerne d'installer une nouvelle carte graphique PCI sur un G3 b&w que je viens d'acquérir et que je suis entrain de booster (en suivant les conseils d'un vieux SVM Mac de mai 2004).
On trouve sur le net des RADEON 7000 PCI à moins de 40 ¤. Par contre, qu'en est-il de la compatibilité ?? Je me suis donc tourné vers macway, mais là, c'est vraiment trop cher, même si ça a l'air d'être le top pour un ordi que j'ai payé 70 ¤  

A votre avis est-ce que je peux acheter tête baissé cette radeon 7000 chez pckado... (rien que le nom me fait peur  :rose: )

Merci pour vos "radieux" conseils... à propos de cette radeon 

a+


----------



## MarcMame (17 Août 2005)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> On trouve sur le net des RADEON 7000 PCI à moins de 40 ¤. Par contre, qu'en est-il de la compatibilité ??


La réponse est là, il suffit de la lire...
Celle que j'ai donné à *Sonnette* pour sa carte vidéo est valable pour TOUTES les cartes vidéos.


----------



## golf (26 Août 2005)

La suite de ce fil est ici : Ré-équipement PowerMac G3/G4 [2] !... ​


----------

